# Neuer User



## mazarin (18. Sep. 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 
schon vor meinen Umbaumassnahmen informierte ich mich bei Euch im Forum. 
Ich habe einen Fertigteich entfernt und einen Folienteich angelegt.
Wenn ich einigermassen fertig bin (richtig fertig wird man ja nie) stelle ich Euch meinen Teich mit Fotos vor (Länge 5,50, Breite 2,80, max. Tiefe 1,20, Inhalt mit Wasseruhr gemessen 5000 Liter). 
Jetzt habe ich die berühmte Algenblüte, was ja bei Frischwasser und Sonnenschein fast normal ist.

Gruß 

Peter


----------



## jochen (18. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neuer User*

Hallo Peter, 

Stelle doch deinen Teich noch in der Bauphase vor, vielleicht kommt ja dann noch der ein oder andere nützliche Tipp den du dann noch umsetzen kannst.


----------



## Annett (19. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neuer User*

Hallo Peter,

dann zunächst einmal: Willkommen im Forum!  
Kann mich da nur Jochen anschließen: Zeig lieber jetzt schon ein paar Bilder... die Tips kommen dann von ganz alleine. Du wirst es nicht bereuen


----------



## mazarin (19. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neuer User*

Hallo Annett, hallo Jochen,

ich habe noch Probleme, wie die Einfassung werden soll. :? Hab schon was gemacht, gefällt mir nicht.  Ich mache Morgen ein paar Fotos und stelle sie ein.

Schöne Grüße aus Fürth und einen schönen Abend

Peter


----------



## Hubabuba (19. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neuer User*

Na da muß ich ja auch mal Tach sagen.
Schön das ich nicht der einzige Frischling hier bin 

Gute Zeit hier und ich hoffe du kannst hier auch so schnell wie ich, einige gute Tips bekommen. Es beruhigt einem wenn mehrere der gleichen Meinung sind..dann hat man nicht so falsch gedacht  

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## mazarin (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neuer User*

Hallo zusammen,

habe jetzt ein Bild eingestellt. Das Teil im Vordergrund soll ein Steg aus Holz werden. Die Einfassung werde ich am Wochenende wieder entfernen. 
Die rechte Seite soll Rasen , die linke Seite Beet werden. Werde meine weiteren Aktionen mitteilen. 
Bis dahin Danke und einen schönen Tag.

Peter


----------



## ursbel (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neuer User*

Hallo Rolf,

mein Teich steckt etwa in der gleichen Bauphase wie deiner. 
Ich will an zwei Seiten Beete anlegen und an zwei Seiten führt ein Weg am Teich vorbei. Am Rand habe ich bisher ein paar Gräser gepflanzt, damit man den Teichrand mit der Ufermatte nicht so sehr sieht. 

Bin gespannt wie es bei dir weiter geht. 

Ist das im Hintergrund auf deinem Bild übrigens ein Wasserfall?

Viele Grüße Bärbel


----------



## Annett (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neuer User*

Hallo Peter und Bärbel,

habt Ihr denn schon eine Vorstellung, wie Ihr den Übergang zwischen Teich einerseits und "Festland" andererseits anlegen wollt?
Einfach Folie einschlagen oder irgendwie eingraben sieht nicht besonders toll aus und wird auch nicht dauerhaft halten.
Die Folie muss mit ihrem Ende immer möglichst senkrecht stehen. Dabei ist es egal ob man den Teich mit oder ohne Ufergraben gebaut hat und ob man sie zwischen Steinen einklemmt, oder nur gegen eine feste, ebenerdige Kante legt. Läßt man sie nur flach auslaufen bilden sich durch Rasen und Randbepflanzung nach einiger Zeit sogenannte Dochte, die einem das Wasser aus dem Teich ins Umland ziehen. Und dann wundert man sich, wenn täglich mehrere Zentimeter Wasser fehlen. Bei starken Niederschlägen läuft bei flacher Folie auch das Wasser vom Beet in den Teich. Das ist ebenfalls kontraproduktiv!
Außerdem halten die meisten Teichfolien die UV-Strahlung der Sonne nicht besonders lange aus. Der beste Schutz gegen vorzeitige Folienalterung ist eine richtig Anlage des Randbereiches


----------



## mazarin (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neuer User*

Hallo Annett, hallo Bärbel,

zu Bärbels Frage: ja, das ist ein fast fertiger Wasserfall. Ich habe ihn gestern mal probeweise beleuchtet und fotografiert. 
Annett: die Teichfolie läuft über die schon zu sehende Erhebung und geht dann senkrecht nach unten. In diese Grube will ich dann Kies füllen, so daß keine Randfolie mehr zu sehen ist. Zur Rasenseite hin dann Rasenkantsteine, die andere Seite Beet. 
So kann  - meine Denke - kein Beetwasser in den Teich laufen, da ja einerseits die Grube da ist und auch die Erhebung.
Naja, mal probieren.
Ich werde alle Anregungen dankbar aufsaugen und ggf verwirklichen.
Bis Samstag passiert aber leider nichts, da auch ich arbeiten muß.
Bis dann viele Grüße

Peter


----------



## ursbel (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neuer User*

Hallo,

zu Peter: dein nächtlicher Wasserfall sieht super aus. 

Damit keine Dochtwirkung entsteht habe ich ca. 15 bis 20 cm vom Teichrand entfernt einen kleinen Graben ausgehoben und die Folie durch diesen Graben gelegt. Am Rand steht sie senkrecht. Den Graben habe ich mit Kieselsteinen in verschiedenen Größen aufgefüllt. 
Über den Uferwall habe ich eine grüne Ufermatte geklebt, die mit verschiedenen kriechenden Pflanzen und Moosen bepflanzt werden soll. Ich hoffe, dass das klappt. Ein erster Versuch sieht vielversprechend aus.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir erklären, wie man hier ein Bild einstellt, das wäre sicher anschaulicher als meine Beschreibungsversuche.

Viele Grüße von Bärbel


----------



## ursbel (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neuer User*

Hallo,

endlich hat es mit dem Foto geklappt. Hier seht ihr ein Bild von einem Stück Teichrand. Es ist zwar etwas schief, aber ich hoffe man kann trotzdem was erkennen. Morgen mach ich ein (hoffentlich) besseres Foto.

Bis demnächst

Bärbel


----------



## Annett (21. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neuer User*

Moinmoin,

Bärbel hat auf engstem Raum das umgesetzt, was ich meinte.
Allerdings sollte wegen der Ufermatte der Wasserspiegel im Teich nicht höher werden als die Teichfolie außen geht! Die Ufermatte zieht extrem Wasser-soll sie ja auch. Sie zieht solange, bis links und rechts des sogenannten Walls der Wasserstand gleich hoch ist. Steht das Wasser im Teich höher, dann läuft das Wasser irgendwann im Minigraben über..... bis das Wasserniveau wieder die oben genannte Höhe erreicht hat.

@Peter
Soll dieser, "tolle" schwarze Wulst dann so bleiben? :? 
Würde ich mir wirklich nochmal gut überlegen! Warum nicht den Wulst einebnen, vielleicht sogar 5 bis 10cm tiefer als das Umland machen? Da kannst Du eine schöne Sumpfzone mit entsprechenden Pflanzen anlegen.
Mach das Ganze nicht so breit wie der Wulst jetzt ist, dann bleibt auch genug Folie übrig um den richtigen Abschluß zu machen! 
Ich würde es mir wirklich gut überlegen-habe selbst noch ein paar "hübsche" Stellen am Teich..... 

Wenn Du es irgendwie hinbekommst, dann verzichte doch auf diese Pflanzkörbe. So praktisch sie auch zu sein scheinen, schön ist sicherlich was anderes. Du könntest sie z.B. durch Taschenmatten ersetzen/Steine als Substratbremse zur nächsten Tiefzone hinlegen. 
Oder Du schaffst es, sie unter der Wasseroberfläche enden zu lassen bzw. sie geschickt mit __ Moos o.ä. zu dekorieren. Im Moment erinnert es an Blumentöpfe im Teich. 
Kann natürlich auch sein, dass Dir sowas gefällt... ? :? 
Ich hänge mal noch eine Skizze zum Thema Randgestaltung an. Ich hoffe man erkennt was.


----------



## mazarin (27. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neuer User*

Hallo Annett,
sorry, daß ich so spät antworte. 
Habe am Wochenende meine Randgestaltung fast fertig gebracht. Auch der Wasserfall und die Schläuche sind schon verschwunden (optisch). 
Das mit den Töpfen weiß ich auch noch nicht so genau. Im Frühjahr
werde ich sowieso Pflanzen nachkaufen; jetzt macht es keine Sinn mehr.
Die Beleuchtung hoffe ich auch noch fertigzukriegen.
Anfang nächster Woche stelle ich dann wieder ein Foto ein.
Bis dahin eine schöne Zeit.

Peter


----------



## ursbel (27. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neuer User*

Hallo Annett, hallo Peter,

Sorry, mit dem angekündigten Foto hat es leider etwas länger gedauert. 

Ich hab meinen Teichrand nochmal ein bisschen verbessert, so dass die Folie jetzt wirklich überall senkrecht steht und die Ufermatte keinerlei Kontakt zur Erde hat. 
An einerSeite habe ich eine kleine Sumpfzone angelegt, die flach zum Garten hin ausläuft. Die Folie steht auch hier senkrecht und ist zwischen Kieseln versteckt.

Mit den schwarzen Pflanzkörben bin ich auch nicht glücklich und überlege schon einige Zeit, wie ich das ändern kann. Ich werde im nächsten Frühjahr das mit den Steinen versuchen, wie es Annett vorgeschlagen hat.

An Annett: Hast du mir einen Tipp, welche Steine ich nehmen soll.

An Peter: Bin schon gespannt auf deine neuen Fotos. Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Teichbau.

Einen schönen (wenn bei uns auch trüben) Tag und viele Grüße

Bärbel


----------



## Dr.J (27. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neuer User*

Hallo Bärbel,

ich persönlich bin ja nicht gerade ein Fan von tonnenweise Steinen am Teichrand. Ich hatte das im 1. Jahr auch und habe mich dann für eine schöne Uferbegrünung durch vereinzelte Beete entschieden. Ich habe nur noch dort Steine, wo ich an den Teich ran muss, um zum Beispiel für Säuberungsaktionen leichter in den Teich steigen zu können. Soweit ich an dem rechten Bild erkennen kann, hast du den Teichrand ähnlich wie ich angelegt. Ich würde über diese Form von Ufergestaltung nochmal nachdenken. Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung.  

Annett hat diese Form auch in ihrer Skizze so dargestellt.


----------



## Annett (27. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neuer User*

Hallo Bärbel,



> An Annett: Hast du mir einen Tipp, welche Steine ich nehmen soll.


wofür?
Im Teich als Substratbremse? Naja, rund oder eiförmig sollten sie vielleicht nicht gerade sein. Ansonsten alles, was sich nicht im Wasser auflösen kann. Ich habe Feldsteine genommen. Leider sind die meisten relativ rund und feines Substrat rutscht dann halt an den Lücken durch. 
Flache Auflageflächen bei Stein und Folie sind am Besten geeignet. 
Vielleicht gibt es ja bei Euch die hier ab und an erwähnten "Wasserbausteine"?
Ich würde das aber versuchen so zu bauen, dass bei klarem Wasser diese Steinreihe nicht soo ins Auge sticht. 
Zum Beschweren der Matten kannst Du fast jeden beliebigen Feldstein nehmen. 
Ich kenne Deine Wasserwerte ja nicht, aber wenn Du eher weiches Wasser hast, dann schaden ein paar kalkhaltige Steine sicherlich auch nicht.


----------



## Annett (27. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neuer User*

ich nochmal...

kann Jürgen da nur zustimmen.
Im zweiten Bild den Graben lieber wie einen richtigen Ufergraben anlegen, also mit normaler Gartenerde und dann die entsprechenden Pflanzen setzen. Ist zwar sehr schmal und wahrs. auch flach, aber sieht bestimmt besser aus, als die vorhandene Steinschüttung.
Alles aber unter der Voraussetzung das die Niveau's von Teichwasser, Uferwall, Ufergraben und Folienende so eingehalten wurden wie von Naturagart empfohlen. Sonst geht das schief!


----------



## mazarin (28. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neuer User*

Hallo Bärbel,

das mit den Steinen gefällt mir sehr gut.  Ich hatte einen naturnahen Teich
und möchte jetzt einen Teich, dem man ruhig ansehen kann, dass er angelegt
wurde. Bitte mit den Bildern noch bis Montag gedulden, da ich alles am Wochenende noch fertigstellen will. 
Bis dahin eine schöne Zeit

Gruß

Peter


----------



## jochen (29. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neuer User*

Hallo Bärbel,

zum Thema Substratbremse vor den Zonenübergängen,

man kann auch Beeteinfassungsplatten der Länge nach halbieren, sie mit Teichvlies umwickeln und mit Kunstrasen oder Ufermatte tarnen. Das Ganze vor den Tiefenzonenübergängen legen und sie dann mit Sand hinterfüllen.
Hält sehr gut durchs Eigengewicht und rollt nicht, da rechteckig... und sieht nach kurzer Zeit sehr natürlich aus.


----------



## ursbel (30. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neuer User*

Hallo Jochen,

Danke für den Tipp mit den Beeteinfassungsplatten, das hört sich gut an. Einzelne Steine - und mit ihnen das Substrat - können doch leicht einmal abrutschen. 

Teichvlies und Ufermatte habe ich sogar noch ein paar Reste übrig, die kann ich dafür gut verwenden.

Viele Grüße von

Bärbel


----------



## Olli.P (30. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neuer User*

Hallo Bärbel,

also ich find das mit den Steinen ganz gut wir hier bei uns stehen auch sehr auf den Kies um den Teich.

und wenn man die Körnungen ein wenig kombiniert kann da sogar noch was durchwachsen....
( bei uns hat es sogar noch den nebeneffekt, da wir hier sehr sandigen Boden haben; das dieser auch an der oberfläche länger feucht bleibt ). und das ist doch ganz gut für die Pflanzen..... 


Gruß 

Olaf


----------



## mazarin (3. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Neuer User*

Hallo an diesem regnerischen Feiertag,

anbei die neuesten Bilder. Geht alles recht zäh, da wir auch gleichzeitig die Gartengestaltung ändern. 
Am Wochenende soll im Vordergrund noch was passieren.
Dann geht es erst im Frühjahr weiter.:? 

Einen ruhigen Feiertag wünscht

Peter


----------



## Annett (3. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Neuer User*

Hallo Peter,

na das sieht doch schon richtig gut aus! 
Hoffe, der Wasserlauf läuft zur Zufriedenheit.

Bin gespannt, wie Ihr den Anschluß vorne macht.


----------



## mazarin (4. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Neuer User*

Hallo Annett,

die Teichfolie geht nahtlos aus dem Teich hinter dem Wasserfall bis oben hin.
Kann also kein Wasser abhauen. Gespeist wird er durch 2 Einläufe links und rechts. Dadurch erreiche ich einen schönen Wasser(ver)lauf.  
Der Vorderteil wird jetzt provisorisch gemacht, da ich die Terrasse im Früjahr 
neu lege. Ich hoffe, daß das Wetter am Wochenende mitspielt. 

Ich habe gesehen, daß das Foto vom Wasserfall nicht scharf ist. Gibts dann
Anfang nächster Woche neue Fotos.

Liebe Grüße

Peter


----------



## mazarin (21. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Neuer User*

Hallo Annett,
das war ja wohl nichts mit schneller Antwort.:? 
Aber jetzt sind wir bereit für den Winter. Müssen im
Frühjahr nur noch Schönheitssachen machen (Pflanzen
richtig rein, Kabel verlegen etc.) 
Der Vordergrund wird im Frühjahr der neuen Terrasse angepasst.
Nun noch zwei Bilder.
Machts gut und ein schönes Wochenende

Peter


----------

